# куплю



## rafail.abdullin (10 Фев 2016)

куплю баян с медными планками бу в хорош.сост или типа РОЯЛЬ СТАНДАРТ.недорого


----------



## Vladimir Zh (12 Фев 2016)

rafail.abdullin (10.02.2016, 19:54) писал:


> куплю баян с медными планками


А чем Вам дюралевые насолили? Это всё "МИФЫ" баянизма.
rafail.abdullin (10.02.2016, 19:54) писал:


> куплю баян с медными планками бу в хорош.сост или типа РОЯЛЬ СТАНДАРТ


Очень неравноценные инструменты. Сравнивать цельнопланочный и средненький кусковой? Вы уж определитесь, что Вам надо.


----------



## Dmvlad (12 Фев 2016)

Наверное имелось ввиду цельнопланочный но Роял сюда не вписывается однозначно... если речь о Рояле , то наверное по стоимости примерно одинаковый? Тогда Ясная поляна или Москва которые будут требовать определенной ревизии и какого то ремонта...к сожалению других вариантов в этой ценовой нет, но опять же это не самые плохие варианты


----------



## Dmvlad (22 Июл 2016)

Подниму темку... 
неспешно интересует баян типа Тулы заказной на 61-64 в правой, на 61 предпочтительнее...предложения плиз в личку или на почту [email protected]


----------



## Dmvlad (25 Июл 2016)

Предложения?


----------



## zet10 (26 Июл 2016)

Боюсь уже предлагать! а зачем Вам с диапазоном на 61? Может на 52 хватит? И есть в наличии,и цена 14 тысяч...ну чего ещё то нужно?


----------



## Dmvlad (26 Июл 2016)

На 52 есть у меня... За 5 брал


----------



## zet10 (26 Июл 2016)

Очень хорошошая цена! Повезло!


----------



## Dmvlad (10 Авг 2016)

Уже не актуально, инструмент приобретен...Тула цельнопланочная на 61 в правой.


----------



## zet10 (10 Авг 2016)

Примите наши поздравления!хороший Баян!


----------

